# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ekziston Elita shqipetare?

## gisele

Nese po cili eshte percaktimi i elites.

----------


## Prototype

Nuk ekziston !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gisele

shume e vertete evelyn  :buzeqeshje:

----------

